# Show training



## *Queen B* (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm a newy here, so i don't know if theres a lot of 'showies', but i am getting a bull terrier bitch later this year that i will be showing. The breeder i am getting her off lives in a different state and where i live there are no obedience classes or dog schools or trainers, so i will be doing it all on my lonesome I'm even going to have to advertise a doggy social club so i'll be able to socialise her with other dogs! Just wondering if anyone can give me any tips on stacking and movement??? Thanks

*Queen B*


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

You should try to contact a breed club in your area, even an all breed clud would be of benefit especialy if you're new. Most breed clubs have handling classes where your dog get used to being handled and you can learn one on one how to properly show off your dog to look it's best. 

You should also go to lots of dog shows and watch how the handlers are presenting the dogs, esspecialy in your breed. You can also meet other handlers in your breed that can show you how to do it right. 

It's difficult to teach porper movement without being their to show what the proper pace is for your dog. Generally all breeds are shown at a smooth trot, but the pace that you have to move to get that is something that has to be shown in person. 

As far as teaching your dog to stand, It would be nice to know how old your dog is? Also is your dog a mini or a standard bull terrier? And is your pup a boy or a girl? You should examine pictures of top winning bull terriers to see how they have been stacked in proportion to their body. If you want your dog to have an awesome stack that comands attention then you need to practice stacking your dog for at least 5 mins each day. You can also take photo's of the stacks that you have been getting and we can comment on them and give you some tips to help improve your technique.

I've been involed in the show dog world for over ten years, which may not be all that much, but I'm only 21 and still have more to learn. Though I don't know much about specificaly showing Bull terriers I can help with the bascis of showing and handling.


----------



## *Queen B* (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, there are handling courses and such, but i live in a very rural community of about 500 and the closest courses are about 3-4 hours drive away... I do plan on getting to a few shows before i show her. I actually haven't even got her yet. Well the breeder has 3 litters due in Feb, so i'm getting a pup suitable for showing and breeding from (in the future). I have seen that many photos of show dogs i know what they're sposed to look like its just how do you teach them?? The girl i get will already have 1/2 an idea about how to stand the breeder starts teaching the stance at 2-3 weeks old. I know its gonna take a lot of time and patience but i can't wait!!!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

*Queen B* said:


> Well the breeder has 3 litters due in Feb, so i'm getting a pup suitable for showing and breeding from (in the future.)


 3 litters in 1 month! that's alot for a reputible breeder of any breed and I would be very weary of a breeder that has that many litters in 1 month. I know you have your heart set on getting a puppy so show, and it's difficult to be patient and wait for a reputible breeder with the right puppy for you. You're also probly spending more money for a "show quality" puppy, so it's worth it to wait for the perfect puppy. You should contact lots of other Bull terriers breeders and get their opinoin of the breeder that you have chosen.

Sorry if I'm dampering your view of your breeder, but it's better to make sure you're getting the best puppy posibble then to be laughed out of the ring and realize that you got scamed by a BYB. The dog show world can be a very cruel place unfortunately. 

As far as training a puppy to stand you'll need to take it slow. Practice for a few mins eah day, like I had already mentioned before. You'll also want to invest in a good grooming table, you can get them at dog shows and they vary grealy in price, make sure it's big enough for an adult dog. That way you can stack your dog on a table and get an "eye level" of what your dog really looks like in a stack. You can also use the table to help train a proper stack if your dog happens to have some quirks about stacking, like leaning to one side, but you won't know that till you have your puppy. Another tip is to place a soda can or bottle under your pup while stacking or stack between 2 chairs so your pup can't sit as you're trying to stack.

It would really be to your and your pup's benefit if you could get to some handling classes and be shown in person how to properly do it.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Animalcracker is correct. While it may be that the breeder just happened to have 3 litters this once, this is certainly a hugh red flag. Even if you have to drive 3 hours or so each way, go to some shows and observe th bull terriers, talk to the people at the shows. Ask about the breeder you're considering and see what they say. Go onto the National Breed Club's web site, see if she's a member, and read the breed standard again and again.


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

Does the breeder you want to get a pup from have a website that we can check out and give our opinion if its a good/bad breeder?

Does the breeder have their own championed dogs? Do they do genetic testing.

IMO if you live that far from any training, how do you honestly think you'll show your dog properly? With no one to help guide you its gonna be pretty rough.

I can understand the 3-4 hr drive to training classes. Keno (before we moved) was working in training for agility competition. But where we moved, there are no training schools and I'm not driving an hour or so once a week for training - so we had to stop. We'l make our own equipment and do it for fun only.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

To be honest, I'm interested in the same information as the OP. My pup is a show potential puppy as well, and she is finally mature enough to start obedience and conformation. 

I have heard that stacking blocks are helpful. However, I don't know much about how to use them. They look like they may be unsafe if used incorrectly. 

Redeyre Rottweilers taught her Penny to stack using stacking blocks, and from the pictures I've seen, Penny has an amazing stack. 

Conformation classes are probably what you need to focus on. You may be able to get a video on the web that teaches how to do it correctly. I know that for Orchid's first puppy match, I felt really silly, because I had no idea how to show her. 

I didn't know that you had to walk in a triangle! Plus, she kept sitting down! LOL! 

So, I'll be paying attention to get any information that I can. Orchid and I start conformation classes this summer.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Instead of "stacking blocks" you can use cement pavers. I've never personaly used stacking blocks but I do know others that have. Basically you place the blocks where you want them and place your dog on them. The different levels of the blocks and the ground teaches the dog to keep its feet in the same place, which would be on the blocks exactly where you want them.

Here some links to some good books on showing, so you can still learn about showing in between training classes. http://www.amazon.com/Show-Me-Caroline-Coile-Ph-D/dp/0812097106/sr=1-2/qid=1168924766/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2/105-9092616-1649207?ie=UTF8&s=books this is a great book for beginers to learn the basics of the dog showing. http://www.amazon.com/Tricks-Trade-Best-Intentions-Revised/dp/0967841437/sr=1-2/qid=1168925519/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2/105-9092616-1649207?ie=UTF8&s=books this is another good book that is a bit more advanced then the first book, it has great tips to help you improve your "game" in showing.


----------



## *Queen B* (Jan 13, 2007)

WOW! thanks heaps for the advice!! I have spoken to other breeders about the breeder i have chosen, and she has some fantastic dogs. I will PM animal cracker the breeders name. There wasn't sposed to be 3 due in Feb, she mates 2 girls at a time, and she thought one had a slip mating and didn't take so she put her stud in with another bitch, but now shes thinking they might all be preggers!! So least i get more of choice!! She has a black and white male over a white bitch, and 2 brindle and white girls that were put in with her white stud. I'm looking for a coloured girl too, so i'm hoping to get a few nice showy ones to choose from. I think a black and white would really stand out, but from a breeding point i think brindle is probly a better option, even though its "all colours being equal, brindle preferred" in the show ring too.


----------

